# myspace??



## sorrow_the_walking_dead (Sep 6, 2006)

does anybody have a myspace? mine is myspace.com/skymatthew


----------



## rk1 (Aug 5, 2006)

I checked out your page. Sorry, I don't have one. Probably the last person under 30 not to have one! Did religion seem to help you at all with dealing with DR or DP? Did it test your faith?


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I have one: http://www.myspace.com/flotsamofdreams


----------



## joshfr (Oct 6, 2006)

me too. http://www.myspace.com/pureasthedrivensnow00


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.myspace.com/eyes_like_blackholes


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/distortured_artist


----------

